# Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3



## Lama (Jun 1, 2002)

_I want to advice you that I'm talking french at first, so my english could be bad sometime and don't matter with it! thanks_

For my projet: I'm on a big project with a MK3 Jetta frame. I want to put in a complet unite of the VR6 24valves 2003, with all the mechanic, brake ,tranni etc...
Now I want some advice: I want to change de drivetrain and I need recomandation for that. I want to have an AWD Jetta Mk3.
How can I do this?
whit an old synchro AWD from volks
or a quattro AWD from Audi
or maybe a passat 98-... AWD drivetrain
or something else.....
I don't know If i will be the first want to achive this but I want to try!
please give me your opinion and your infos
thanks You!


----------



## 87GTi16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3 (Lama)*

Of what I hear the quattro system from an audi fits right in. I don't know how true this is.... you'll also need to change the tunnel in your floorpan to accomidate the drive shaft and exhaust. Some guy in Maryland, US did this and was featured in PVW a few months back. try and get the back issue, it could be a huge help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


----------



## Lama (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3 (Lama)*

I ahve search for PVW but I don't find the story of the guy from Maryland!







Anybody have link, or infos about people who do this! thanks!


----------



## 87GTi16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3 (Lama)*

I'll take a look and see if I can find it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3 (Lama)*

I know that the Audi TT (Quattro and FWD) shares its platform with the Mk4 Golf. Perhaps an old Audi or VW Synchro equipped car shares its platform with the Mk3 Jetta.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3 (Lama)*

A B3 Passat Synchro drive train will bolt in. There are other obstacles. Hope you have plenty of cash to burn...


----------



## Lama (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3 (art.clemens)*

ANd what about the transmission? could I use the six speed, or I will need the G60 syncor tranni or a audi quattro tranni? Because I want to put in the 6 speed also


----------



## jassem99 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3 (Lama)*

Just leave it FWD or buy a Mk3 Syncro or something. Too expensive to do it. Here's one guy working on it:
http://www.dutchdub.com/


----------



## More Power (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Swap an AWD drivetrain into a Jetta or golf MK3 (jassem99)*

Check out http://www.hpamotorsports.com


----------

